

Let it Snow [showing the power of the Canvas tag] - pietrofmaggi
http://www.davidflanagan.com/2010/12/let-it%2Dsnow.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1989457>

